# introducing yourself to potential customers



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I have got the emails of several hotel/restaurant owners and managers in our area. I plan on sending them an email introducing ourselves, our business and products, and attach some pictures of work we have done. I know that one of them has plans for getting new uniforms for his hotel and I would like to get emails out to him and give him a few quotes. Problem is I am not so sure how to word the email, how do you best introduce yourself, your business and products?


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a "letter" that I send out. It's basically a few paragraphs about me, my shop, and our philosophy of business. The letter is short but spread over two pages because I have inserted product photos throughout the letter. Each photo is framed differently, some have a caption like "Water Based ink" or "In House Graphic Design." Do basically, if the prospective client reads the letter they have also been introduced to our work. It's a presentation designed to entice the recipient to read the entire letter. I have had what I consider great success using this approach. However, I have sent out way more than I have gotten replies. I consider it a success because my two biggest clients, one a clothing brand and one a non-profit group that funds their work primarily from tshirt sales, we both obtained from this letter as my first point of contact. 

Give it a try but be sure you do it right. This represents you and your business so make sure it looks good and is professional. Also, have someone else read over it before you send it out to check for grammatical errors. Good luck!


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Alina,

Since they're local, why don't you try making an informal, 2 step pitch. 

Just send them an e-mail saying: "Good Morning, we're a LOCAL custom apparel business that specializes in embroidering uniforms. I'd love to stop by with a sample and talk about how we might help you maintain that great company image.

If you're interested, just give me a call or reply to this message. In the mean time, I've attached a photo of one of MANY samples."

Next step is a call 3 days after you send the e-mail.

Mark


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

StarDesigns said:


> I have a "letter" that I send out. It's basically a few paragraphs about me, my shop, and our philosophy of business. The letter is short but spread over two pages because I have inserted product photos throughout the letter.


Would you mind attaching or linking your letter? I'd love to see it and some ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## Grizzityg (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree with others to focus on the fact that you are local. Especially if it is a local business, that will have appeal to most shop owners who knows what it is like to start and own their own business. However, you need to show that you do quality work and have a great deal of experience. While working with a local shop is always a plus, there can also be a stigma that a local shop may not be experienced and may not do great work. Finding the balance between being local and doing quality work will be the key to your pitch.


----------

